# Icelandic Skyn



## Hawkeye (Jul 12, 2005)

I just wanted to tell you that this skincare line for the face in amazing. That is all.


----------



## Diva2themax (Jul 16, 2005)

I love Skyn Iceland I have the face wash, antidote moisturizer & the eye cream. It's all really nice & cooling


----------



## mspixieears (Jul 21, 2005)

Ooh? Where is this available? I've seen it on the Sephora website but I live in Australia, so if there are any other places I'd be keen to know.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 21, 2005)

Not sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can send you a sample and if ya like it I can CP it for you?


----------



## mspixieears (Jul 22, 2005)

Sorry to be such a 'stickler' but this thread might be better transferred to the Skin & bodycare forum?

Thanks for your offer, youbeabitch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've got heaps of lovely Korres to use up so I'm good for now! I'd like to see some reviews on what you have though. It sounds a little bit like the new British range Ren.


----------

